# Am I the only one whose dogs' feet smell like Fritos?



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Is this normal? :rofl:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

normal! Could be worse!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

we had a thread like this not too long ago lol. I have no desire to get that close to my dogs feet.... but my cats regularly smell like cookies. Usually sugar cookies... its kinda weird...


----------



## GuardianAngel (May 7, 2011)

I just had to smell my dog's feet, and yeah, definitely a frito-like smell. It'll be a while before I eat fritos again


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> I have no desire to get that close to my dogs feet....


I don't either, normally, but I was on Skype showing their grandparents their lovely new manicures... aranoid: I've said too much...


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Hold on a sec, I will be right back after I try to get my dog to hold still.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> Hold on a sec, I will be right back after I try to get my dog to hold still.


 
:rofl:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> I don't either, normally, but I was on Skype showing their grandparents their lovely new manicures... aranoid: I've said too much...


 
i used to paint Riley and Zena's nails..... Zena really liked her hot pink nails.... Riley didn't appreciate his electric blue.... lol


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> i used to paint Riley and Zena's nails..... Zena really liked her hot pink nails.... *Riley didn't appreciate his electric blue*.... lol


what about something in a nice shade of OD green. :thumbup:


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes its common. I read somewhere that it is bacteria causing the smell, but Im not sure if it is true.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

Yes! I actually like the smell though... Is that weird? Lol. I only smell it after she has been asleep and wakes up all warm and snuggly. She is still a puppy though, don't know if I will still like it when she's grown. Please don't tell me it's bacteria.. That will totally ruin it! :-/


----------



## Del (Apr 25, 2011)

Fritos, too bad it is not Doritos. As I was reading this I was laughing thinking of the crazy guy on the Doritos commercials that sucks on everything to get that last taste of cheese. I was wondering just how far he would go?


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I have honestly never smelled my dogs' feet, so I can't answer this.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I think that Fritos may be named after dog's toes. All of my dogs' clean dry feet smell like corn tortillas.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Del said:


> Fritos, too bad it is not Doritos. As I was reading this I was laughing thinking of the crazy guy on the Doritos commercials that sucks on everything to get that last taste of cheese. I was wondering just how far he would go?


 
wow... the imagery.... the commercial where he rips off the dudes pants.... and then a dog comes walking with some left over cheese on his toes..... RUN DOGGIE!!! RUN!!!!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Am I the only one who actually likes the smell of dogs paws? Only a dog lover could like something like that.


----------



## H15A5H1 (Dec 14, 2009)

nope, youre not the only one. my dogs feet smell like fritos as well. one of my friends yorkshire terriers feet smell the same too


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

DharmasMom said:


> I have honestly never smelled my dogs' feet, so I can't answer this.


I never got that close to her feet, intentionally. However, Heidi was an extremely good dog so sometimes I did some stuff I maybe shouldn't have done like wrestle with her. I'd grab her around the muzzle and shake it, she would mouth my hand or push off with her feet...that sort of thing. Couple of times she would push off and use my face for leverage! First time her foot got that close to my face, I thought "what is that smell?" Fritos.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

What are Frito's? And Nero's feet usually smell like mud and grass! It stinks if its freshly mown grass!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

We used to affectionately call Harley "Fritofeet".. and then after coming in contact with more dog feet (mostly unintentionally.. you get some crazy pups working at a vet office ) I started to realize it was kind of a general dog thing. Odin definitely has frito feet.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

CLARKE-DUNCAN said:


> What are Frito's? And Nero's feet usually smell like mud and grass! It stinks if its freshly mown grass!


FRITOS Original Corn Chips


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> we had a thread like this not too long ago lol. I have no desire to get that close to my dogs feet.... but my cats regularly smell like cookies. Usually sugar cookies... its kinda weird...


I had a cat once who always smelled like cookies. He was so yummy to smell


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I asked my dad, he said his dogs smell like chocolate cupcakes :rofl:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Yep, Daisy's and Lucky's do when they are not covered in mud.Fritoes are better then pond scum.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm one of those non-smellers like Dharma but I imagine Stosh's feet smell like wet grass and mud. I'm not curious enough to give it a try


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I always thought that my dog's feet smelled like buttery, salty popcorn. But yes, that's pretty much like the way Fritos smell. I like that smell too.  My dogs are such great cuddlers, they will lie on their backs and let me bury my face in their belly fur. That's how I noticed the paw smell.


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

LOL, I've been told that I have the nose of a man. (can't smell it untill after I've steped in it) 

needless to say I've never noticed a "smell" to my dogs, unless it is wet dog, skunked dog, or "I've just rolled in something rancid" dog.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

first of all why are you smelling your
dogs feet?? ROTFL. when our dog was
a pup my GF use to smell his feet. she thought
they smelled good. ROTFL.

my front is open and so are the windows.
i'm going to close the door and pull the shades.
then i'm going to smell my dogs feet. hold on.
i'll be back shortly.

time elasped 20 seconds: oh boy, it's either Fritos or Cheese Curls.
RRRRROOOOOTTTTFFFFLLLLL!!!!!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Good_Karma said:


> I always thought that my dog's feet smelled like buttery, salty popcorn. But yes, that's pretty much like the way Fritos smell. I like that smell too.  My dogs are such great cuddlers, they will lie on their backs and let me bury my face in their belly fur. That's how I noticed the paw smell.


Ha ha, rather you than me!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you have to put your nose down there
and smell the feet. ROTFL. now go
and do it and come back and tell us what it's like.
yes, we're definitely going to laugh at you but that's ok.



Davey Benson said:


> LOL, I've been told that I have the nose of a man. (can't smell it untill after I've steped in it)
> 
> needless to say I've never noticed a "smell" to my dogs, unless it is wet dog, skunked dog, or "I've just rolled in something rancid" dog.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Jax's Mom said:


> FRITOS Original Corn Chips


 
Ahhh right, We call them cheeto's or wotsits same thing just different names!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

come on you have to smell them and report back. ROTFL.
i think from now on it should be a requirement to smell
your dogs feet to be a member of the forum. :crazy:



DharmasMom said:


> I have honestly never smelled my dogs' feet, so I can't answer this.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

this thread makes me want to go smell my dogs feet. 

ok went and smelled his feet and my mom asked what I was doing, I told her smelling dodgers feet. she just stared at me blankly and went back to watching tv. yea I've always been a weird child lol.

and for the record his feet DO smell like fritos...and I hate fritos. I think we need to change the smell to doritos or freshly baked brownies.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> come on you have to smell them and report back. ROTFL.
> i think from now on it should be a requirement to smell
> your dogs feet to be a member of the forum. :crazy:



OMG. I can't believe I just went and actually smelled my dogs' feet. Tessa's had a very strong Frito smell, Dharma's less so bu she just came in from outside.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

CLARKE-DUNCAN said:


> *What are Frito's?* And Nero's feet usually smell like mud and grass! It stinks if its freshly mown grass!


at their best when they're dressed up with a little chili and cheese.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I contend this was all just a prank to get everyone to sniff at their dogs feet. 
:rofl:


----------



## timmster (Jan 26, 2011)

Just saw an episode of House MD where the guys sense of smell was messed up, everything that nomally smelled good smelled bad to him and vice versa. turns out he had Refsum disease, and he was a serial killer that ate his victims............

But ive never thought of smelling my dog's feet. But i do like playing with them, much to her dismay


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

O.k., so I just smelled both my dogs' feet and... <drumroll>...*FRITOS!!!*


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

:crazy:yOU guys are crazy, just got back from the doggie park, and I'm gonna bath Thor before I do any kind of smelling...the doggie park, you know what kind of stuff is laying around them places, right? I am curious now, but I'm gonna wait....lmao..


----------



## bornfreenowexpensive (Mar 27, 2011)

I've always thought my dog had a faint smell of boiled white rice... But then again I'm not really a big Frito fan!


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

This thread still has me giggling. And yet I still don't feel the desire to stick my dogs feet under my nose. 

Frito Lay has a plant just a few miles away from my house, and I drive by it often enough, I know what fried corn smells like. When ever I go by the plant with one of my dogs, I always get a kick out of my dogs reactions. Nose up in the air.... sniffing deeply..... mmmmmmm.........


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

Kaija's might not smell like Fritos....


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

well, I don't think I know what Frito feet smell like but I will find out!


----------



## Texas_Eva (Apr 10, 2011)

I smelled my Frito's and it smelled like dog feet.  Now what?

LOL


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Texas_Eva said:


> I smelled my Frito's and it smelled like dog feet.  Now what?
> 
> LOL



I'm never going to be able to eat Fritos again without thinking of mt dogs feet.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

:rofl:At Texas Eva, that's hilarious, I didn't get to bath Thor tonight, but I got RJ to smell his paws for me, and he said they smelled like frito's and then asked me why would they smell like frito's....:rofl:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister definitly has frito feet


----------



## Stray (Mar 29, 2009)

My boy has it- I looked it up and apparently it happens because they are having issues with wheat. Got my guy on a lower-grain diet and it cleared up. Bummer though, I really like it haha.


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

Texas_Eva said:


> I smelled my Frito's and it smelled like dog feet.  Now what?
> 
> LOL


----------



## LijhaPup (Jan 9, 2011)

Noni and Lijha both have Frito Feet! I remember our Golden years ago also smelled the same. 

I don't know about the wheat thing, they both are on a grain-free diet.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

Miya has fritofeet as well, but sometimes I think it smells like white cheddar popcorn. On my birthday, we were at someone's house and we brought over a few bags of Smart Pop white cheddar popcorn and once I told a friend that it smelled like Miya's feet, she got grossed out...more popcorn for me!!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Fritos here....I smell his feet all the time....after hikes I check for ticks and every week I dremel his nails....I must be a total weirdo? I mean I don't smell them on purpose but he and I are tight.


----------



## GSDGirl5472 (Apr 25, 2011)

My family and friends who aren't dog people don't get it. Yes...definitely Frito Feet and/or Popcorn Paws. Whichever you prefer.


----------

